# Instabilidade e Trovoadas 31 Agosto/1 Setembro 2010



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

Tópico dedicado ao dia de forte instabilidade convectiva, sobretudo na região centro.








Descargas eléctricas entre as 10h e as 22h UTC, num total de 6016.











Animação das imagens de satélite.


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

*Instabilidade e Trovoadas - 31 Agosto 2010*

Deixo algumas fotos e vídeos do evento 


Momentos Iniciais















Video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQn-OnuQrsE"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Para o fim do vídeo esta o melhor 

Timelapse do dia 

[VIDEO]http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam1timelapse.wmv[/VIDEO]


Um presente para o fim 





De referir que continua a instabilidade com muitas descargas no horizonte


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2010 às 22:30)

Quem me dera ter visto isso. Aqui não houve absolutamente nada de especial, nem chuva!


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

muito bom registo spirit
fico frustado não ter passado por aqui
ja tenho saudades


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2010 às 22:41)

Mais umas fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2010 às 22:45)

spiritmind disse:


>


 E só a chuvada ao lado!!! Belos registos!


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010*

As águas que correram nas ribeiras  mais pareciam petroleo: foto: Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010*

Rotunda destruida em Seia, foto Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meteo (31 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

Magnifica a ultima fotografia!! 

Ve-se a chuva fortissima,e as lindas nuvens mesmo de noite. Ai litoral não apanhas com nada disto...


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010*

Rio Alva, hoje durante a tarde, foto Carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2010 às 01:33)

Ficam os ultimos registos de hoje






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 01:56)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!
Outro problema das trovoadas, é a interferência que têm com as estações.
Desde o meio da tarde que a webcam de Seia, que estava a seguir, deixou de transmitir. Isto depois de bastante tempo a ver chover com intensidade. Entretanto o *amarusp* já postou uma fotografia com os estragos provocados pela chuva.

Também em Manteigas a trovoada deve ter causado problemas. Desde as 18h20 que a estação de lá não transmite dados. O mesmo nas Penhas Douradas, que desde as 17h UTC que está off.
Em Trancoso, a estação do Mago parou às 20:21.

Quanto a registo de precipitação, no dia 31 e com mais de 10mm:
35,8mm - Loriga (Tclor)
25,4mm - Covilhã (Spiritmind)
18,8mm - Lousã (Lousano)
17,0mm - Gouveia


Na rede do IM, ao nível horário, a EMA da Guarda registou 15,4mm das 21h às 22h UTC. Penso ter sido o valor horário mais elevado. A Covilhã registou 11mm das 17h às 18h UTC.








Ainda as descargas eléctricas das 12h às 0h UTC, num total de 5418.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 02:10)

Que brutalidade pessoal 

Boas fotos


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2010 às 02:55)

É frustrante ficar mesmo na fronteira da trovoada, em que só se vê os relâmpagos ao longe mas não se passa nada por cá


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2010 às 06:39)

Dia 31? então e o 1 de Setembro ?  pelo que vi ainda vem aí mais afectando também a partir da tarde o distrito de Portalegre Leiria e Santarém.. pelo menos é o que está no IM


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 12:31)

As trovoadas no interior norte/centro continuaram pela noite e madrugada fora.

Das 22:00z às 08:00z











DEA IM (c) http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 13:56)

O amarusp já tinha ontem falado dos estragos que a chuva forte tinha ontem causado em Seia.
Fica agora o vídeo amador de alguém que registou as consequências directas da chuva forte, agravadas pela ausência de vegetação na encosta que ardeu num dos muitos incêndios deste verão.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YNCZzzZ9lZ8ZrEtO9maF"]Forte chuva em Seia fez estragos em terrenos agrÃ*c - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 14:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Dia 31? então e o 1 de Setembro ?  pelo que vi ainda vem aí mais afectando também a partir da tarde o distrito de Portalegre Leiria e Santarém.. pelo menos é o que está no IM


Espero que atinja Portalegre  . Aparentemente caíram alguns raios em Portalegre, mas não vi nada?


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 20:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010*



rcjla disse:


> Miranda do Douro com 30,2mm acumulados entre as 17-18UTC.









Exacto!
Das 17h às 18h utc:
30,2mm em Miranda do Douro
13,6mm em Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010*

*Tempestade de Granizo em Mogadouro*


CopyRight@filipepires29

*Chuva e granizo provocam inundações em Mogadouro*

Trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo provocaram hoje quarta-feira,, ao final da tarde, várias inundações em habitações, comércio e estabelecimentos públicos, na vila transmontana de Mogadouro, no distrito de Bragança.
Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros de Mogadouro, os pedidos de auxílio rondaram as duas dezenas, na sua maioria para bombear a água que entrou para as garagens e os estabelecimentos comerciais, devidos a problemas de drenagem. "A tromba de água durou cerca de uma hora e meia, situação que gerou algum caos nas partes baixas da vila. De momento continuamos a tentar responder as todas as solicitações. No entanto, alguns dos problemas devem levar algum tempo a resolver", acrescentou o comandante.
No terreno estão cerca de duas dezenas de homens, apoiados por cinco viaturas e motobombas.

JN


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 21:49)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010*







DEA (tarde=cores quentes)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010*

*Enxurrada em valezim 31-08-2010*

​CopyRight@barbasbrito


----------



## Sirilo (2 Set 2010 às 09:48)

Fotos e videos fantásticos! Eu também fui testemunha dos acontecimentos! Foi simplesmente fabuloso, horas a fio de trovões!  

Vejam algumas fotos que encontrei neste blog:

http://dokatano.blogspot.com/2010/09/fotografias-da-trovoada.html


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Set 2010 às 13:01)

Mais fotos espectaculares da trovoada de 31 Agosto/1 de Setembro na Covilhã:http://mafiadacova.blogspot.com/2010/09/fotos-da-trovoda-na-covilha31-agosto.html


----------



## Knyght (2 Set 2010 às 15:09)

A falta de vegetação irá prometer em muitas zonas do país, espero que nâo se volte a ter um 20 de Fevereiro logo nas primeiras chuvas deste inverno na Madeira


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Set 2010 às 00:57)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010*

Um pouco atrasado, mas estive sem net nestes últimos dias que estive na aldeia (Beira Alta, perto de Coja).
A tarde de dia 31, trovoada mesmo em cima mas sem conseguir nenhuma foto, além da tarde queimada por outros compromissos que não deixaram acompanhar bem a trovoada doh
Quanto noite de 31 para dia 1, foi um dejá vu de 26 de Agosto de 2007, com a trovoada a passar no lado oposto da Serra da Estrela e do Açor, um espectáculo apesar da maioria silenciosa ;D Soube mesmo bem depois de um enorme jejum e de uma grande perdida já este ano ;D 
Fotos com fartura mas que vão dar algum trabalho, fica esta amostra :P


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2010 às 21:43)

Amigos, deixo por cá algumas fotos que tirei ao fenómeno em causa...

Todas com tempo de exposição de 8s e tiradas durante a noite, por isso qualquer iluminação no céu, corresponde a relâmpagos nuvem-nuvem.

PS: Se clicarem poderão ver a imagem em tamanho maior.













































Bem, este é o meu pequeno contributo.
Mas foi uma bela trovoada! Embora apenas tivesse tirado fotos durante 15min, estive bastante tempo a vê-la progredir e já não via uma assim, faz anos!!


Abraço


----------



## Minho (8 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Belos registos.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2010 às 22:45)

Minho disse:


> Belos registos.
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha




Um prazer


----------

